# Visual Basic > Visual Basic FAQs >  Classic VB - How can i change the Color of a command button, or show a picture on it?

## si_the_geek

In order to be able to change the BackColor property of a command button you must also set Style property of the button to "Graphical" as shown below. If you don't then you will not see any difference in the color of the button. A similar effect is also true for the the Picture property.




The reason for this behaviour is that "Standard" means the button will be shown in the normal Windows style (no picture, and a standard color for all programs) instead of having the full graphical functionality that VB's command button provides.

Once the style has been set to "Graphical" you can set the backcolor or picture in the properties window.

.

----------


## RobDog888

An alternative method of adding an image to a standard button without using the Graphical style. It also preserves any Visual Styles (XP Theming etc).

http://www.vbforums.com/showthread.php?t=323449

----------

